

You must use Internet Explorer at work: visual proof from Google Analytics - clemesha
http://clemesha.posterous.com/you-must-use-internet-explorer-at-work-visual

======
sjwright
My website (whirlpool.net.au) sees IE6 account for 2.3% of traffic on weekdays
and 0.9% on weekends.

Combining all versions of internet explorer together, the figures are 28% and
23%, respectively.

The only browser with a greater-than-expected boost on the weekend is Safari,
but only by a very small margin compared to the increase seen by Firefox and
Chrome.

All figures from GA.

~~~
endtime
Track.com gets 33% IE, only 13% of which is 6.0 (so about 4% total), 22% 7.0,
64% 8.0, and just under 1% 9.0. And most of our customers are financial
institutions, who I wouldn't expect to be on the cutting edge.

We actually get more people using Opera Mini (presumably Blackberry users)
than we do IE6 users.

------
wanderr
This is why no sane commercial site can drop support for IE6. The people left
using it largely have no choice.

~~~
w1ntermute
But is it really IE6? The site doesn't break it down by browser version, so it
could be 7 or 8, which have relatively better standards support.

~~~
wanderr
I'm not at liberty to share our GA data right now, but we see it for IE 6
especially. IE 6 is about 5% of our total traffic and it looks like the vast
majority are people at work.

~~~
tomjen3
Hmm, that seems to imply that IE6 is finally going away.

Unfortunately we have to wait for ie 9 to get access to the nice stuff.

~~~
wanderr
It is, but slowly. Are you willing to turn away 5% of your customers?

~~~
Hoff
Are they customers?

One site I'm aware of asked a somewhat different question. They mapped the
browsers of the visitors that were buying and how much each bought, and found
a completely different answer.

Though the site saw a higher percentage of IE than what was discussed here,
the data showed the IE users weren't their customers. FF, Opera, Chrome and
Safari all bought more and bought bigger than IE.

~~~
wanderr
For us, every user who visits the site is a customer, since we make money from
ads.

------
daemin
Or it could be that there's a lot of not-very computer/Internet savvy people
using the application during the week, and that their browser of choice is IE.

------
mathgladiator
What is the scale? These graphs are useless without magnitude.

